# Hedgehog with 24/7 source of noise



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

Does anyone do this? Leaving a radio or any source of noise on 24/7 so that the hedgehogs would not be easily frightened by sounds? and please leave you comment about this?

i known a breeder sir jourdy that put his hedgehogs in the balcony where there are a lot of tricycles, motorcycles and cars passing by, you can hear it in the background and so far when his hedgies gave birth no casualties, even there is a lot of the noise,


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I just checked out the videos. Its amazing how friendly his hedgies are and very cute


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine have a radio playing fairly low 24/7. It helps muffle outside noises and at the same time exposes them to different voices, music and sounds.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a radio on from 6am to 9pm.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My hedgie room has the radio on 24/7.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

My hedgie room has an air purifier on 24/7 which is pretty loud... you don't notice it until you turn it off and realize how quiet it is, though, lol.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

any results from that? compared to no source of sound? and what frequency? AM or FM?
im planning on putting a radio somewhere near my hedgies 24/7


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

My daughter's room is the hedgie room and there is an air purifier on 24 hours, plus she and her friends go in and play in the room, and get the kids up too after school, both Jadyn and Bolt are easy going and well adjusted happy hogs :mrgreen:


----------

